# Calorie Restriction Diet



## The Jogger (6 Aug 2012)

It's on Horizon now on BBC2 seem's quite interesting.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2012)

Sorry, watching Man V's Food.


----------



## black'n'yellow (6 Aug 2012)

aren't all diets 'calorie restriction'..?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Aug 2012)

Mine has partially been calorie increase. Yum.


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from.... somewhere between my lugoles.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Aug 2012)

*Partially* calorie increase? Amatuer 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from......................McDonalds


----------



## The Jogger (6 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> aren't all diets 'calorie restriction'..?


 
This was about fasting 2/7 days, with excellent results both blood tests and weight.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Aug 2012)

I set the box to record it and will have a look tomorrow, while eating a muffin


----------



## The Jogger (6 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I set the box to record it and will have a look tomorrow, while eating a muffin


 
One of your non - fast days obviously.. It was an interesting programme and I might give it a go...............I should do really...


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Aug 2012)

I never fast - don't have the willpower and enjoy the grub too much. Although I must try to curb the muffin fetish.

I suppose it depends a lot on activity levels. Fasting probably doesn't mix well with a lot of exercise but the odd day once in a while, if you're not really doing anything, might be different...


----------



## mcshroom (6 Aug 2012)

I might have a go at this. 24hr fasts are not actually that difficult (I do one for charity and two for religious reasons every year). Fasting 2 days a week would probably take some getting used to, but it's nice to actually have some decent research into the subject (even if it is mainly on mice)


----------



## Garz (7 Aug 2012)

Will have to catch it on iplayer before passing any judgement.


----------



## SoloCyclist (12 Aug 2012)

I have decided to give this a go. I did 36hrs from tues tea time to thurs breaksfast. I chose 0 calories partially to see if I could do it partially to see how it affected my cycling. I commute 20 miles every day but I took it very easy (with the exception of one Strava Segement) It sounds to me to be very interesting. For this month I am choosing a Wednesday and I'm going to do Breakfast-Breakfast. As for this week I have had no adverse reactions and everything seems very positive.


----------



## The Jogger (12 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> I have decided to give this a go. I did 36hrs from tues tea time to thurs breaksfast. I chose 0 calories partially to see if I could do it partially to see how it affected my cycling. I commute 20 miles every day but I took it very easy (with the exception of one Strava Segement) It sounds to me to be very interesting. For this month I am choosing a Wednesday and I'm going to do Breakfast-Breakfast. As for this week I have had no adverse reactions and everything seems very positive.


 
Fair play to ya, I don't know, I think my sugar level would drop and I'd be feeling like sh1t but you never know. I would need to do it on my days off work........


----------



## pkeenan (13 Aug 2012)

Think I'm going to give it a go. Initially I thought it wouldn't work simultaneously with reasonable amounts of cycling, though I'm now thinking the fast days can be coordinated with days of rest. So, five days of cycling per week - two days off, which are also a fasting day. That might work well for now, though there's no commute to consider at the moment.

Might post back after a week.


----------



## LosingFocus (13 Aug 2012)

Watch out, the forum diet-know-alls will be all over this thread saying you're doing it wrong and it will all go tits up and you will never be able to eat "normally" again.

Good luck with it, I've debated a fasting day each week for a while, just not had a chance to bring it in yet. Think I'll give it a go in the autumn and see how it goes.


----------



## scouserinlondon (13 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> I have decided to give this a go. I did 36hrs from tues tea time to thurs breaksfast. I chose 0 calories partially to see if I could do it partially to see how it affected my cycling. I commute 20 miles every day but I took it very easy (with the exception of one Strava Segement) It sounds to me to be very interesting. For this month I am choosing a Wednesday and I'm going to do Breakfast-Breakfast. As for this week I have had no adverse reactions and everything seems very positive.



Please can you post updates on this thread? I have one stone to lose and really like the look of this plan as it just seems to make a lot of sense to me. I don't know if I'd have the will power to do it to be honest so would be interested in how others fare. 

In preparation I'm wondering what's possible in terms of calorie numbers and commuting by bike. I'm going to try one or two 800 calorie days per week and see how it goes, and then work down to 500. I'm a miserable bastard when I'm hungry so don't want to inflict that on everybody!


----------



## pkeenan (13 Aug 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> Please can you post updates on this thread? I have one stone to lose and really like the look of this plan as it just seems to make a lot of sense to me. I don't know if I'd have the will power to do it to be honest so would be interested in how others fare.


 
Maybe I didn't understand the program, but I was under the impression that the goal of this was a generally healthier life, but with a view to increasing life expectancy? In other words, decreasing the risk of conditions and illnesses that come with age.

Weightloss was certainly an effect of it, for the guy presenting. Though I don't think the purpose of this 'plan' was as a solution to losing weight?


----------



## Becs (13 Aug 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I might have a go at this. 24hr fasts are not actually that difficult (I do one for charity and two for religious reasons every year). Fasting 2 days a week would probably take some getting used to, but it's nice to actually have some decent research into the subject (even if it is mainly on mice)


 
Calorie restriction increasing mouse life expectancy is very well documented - however it might have something to do with the fact that most lab mice are sedentary and fed food ad libitum. It's essentially the same as taking chocolate and takeaways away from a fat slob that sits down all day! Also mice are pretty indestructable so studies in them have to be taken cautiously until they have been repeated in less robust species like dogs (and people!).

On an evolutionary basis though humans are designed to handle days of plenty and days of fasting so this approach makes sense (haven't seen the program but might hit Pubmed later).


----------



## scouserinlondon (14 Aug 2012)

pkeenan said:


> Maybe I didn't understand the program, but I was under the impression that the goal of this was a generally healthier life, but with a view to increasing life expectancy? In other words, decreasing the risk of conditions and illnesses that come with age.
> 
> Weightloss was certainly an effect of it, for the guy presenting. Though I don't think the purpose of this 'plan' was as a solution to losing weight?


 
That was my understanding of the programme too, that the regular fasting or limited calorie days' main health benefit was increased organ health, but that an excellent side effect is pretty decent weight loss. I suppose that the programme really resonated with me for quite a few reasons.

Firstly it just made sense from a logic point of view; unfettered access to high calorie foods is such a modern first-world notion that surely it doesn't make sense from an evolutionary point of view. Also I liked the thrust of the programme as it completey flies in the face of the modern industry that's built up around weight loss. No special programmes or cutting out one food group in favour of another; simply have a couple of days with minimal calorie intake and eat a sensible diet the rest sorts itself out.

I'd be interested to hear from anybody on here who tries it in combination with working and bike commuting/weekend riding in terms of how they manage to functionn at work and whether or not they bonk on a short bike ride. If I pluck up the courage to do it after my summer holidays I'll post here too.


----------



## lulubel (14 Aug 2012)

Becs said:


> On an evolutionary basis though humans are designed to handle days of plenty and days of fasting so this approach makes sense (haven't seen the program but might hit Pubmed later).


 
But, on an evolutionary basis, humans evolved to live long enough to reproduce and raise their young to the point where they could survive on their own. That's all evolution requires - the continuation of the genetic line. It doesn't mean they were long-lived or healthy.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2012)

I watched it on iPlayer last night. I thought it was interesting and the idea of building up tissue in times of plenty, and repairing them in times of scarcity makes sense. I might have a go at the 2 reduced calorie days a week. I eat loads of fruit and veg so on those 'fasting' days it would just be a case of skipping the accompanying baked potatoes, pitta breads (whatever).


----------



## Becs (14 Aug 2012)

lulubel said:


> But, on an evolutionary basis, humans evolved to live long enough to reproduce and raise their young to the point where they could survive on their own. That's all evolution requires - the continuation of the genetic line. It doesn't mean they were long-lived or healthy.


True, but during that time they ate in hunter gatherer fashion for a lot longer than we've been eating plentiful amounts of farmed and processed food on a daily basis so that it what we will have evolved to cope with, who know's in a few million years time we might have evolved to be resistant to type 2 diabetes and heart disease and thus adapted to a modern diet


----------



## lulubel (14 Aug 2012)

Becs said:


> True, but during that time they ate in hunter gatherer fashion for a lot longer than we've been eating plentiful amounts of farmed and processed food on a daily basis so that it what we will have evolved to cope with, who know's in a few million years time we might have evolved to be resistant to type 2 diabetes and heart disease and thus adapted to a modern diet


 
My point was that just because our ancient ancestors survived on that kind of diet for long enough to reproduce doesn't mean it will keep us (with our much longer life expectancy) healthy into old age. Thanks to modern medicine and our ability to prevent famine (at least for those of us in the west - I think you probably meant western diet since the majority of the worlds' population doesn't gorge itself the way people in the west do) members of the human species have changed massively in just the last few hundred years and evolution has had no chance of keeping up. Diet and nutrition plans that assume the dietary needs of the modern, western human are the same as our ancient hunter-gatherer ancestors seem to me to be either hopelessly naive or just intended to bring financial benefits to their creators.


----------



## jazzkat (14 Aug 2012)

I'm giving it a go. I cycled my usual 15m route on Sunday after coming back from my hols last week. I decided to fast on Monday, I made it to tea time on Monday without eating anything. For tea I had three slices of grilled haloumi cheese on a salad - so way under the 500calories mentioned on tv. I expected to feel ravenous when I got up this morning but I didn't at all. In fact I felt less hungry than normal! I did my usual ride with no probs at all. I'm going to do the club ten tomorrow and then fast again on Thursday. I'm not at work at the moment, but to be honest it will be easier to be at work and I'll be too busy to think about food! I too would be interested at what other people find.


----------



## bof (15 Aug 2012)

Had a partial go following watching the program, Monday and yesterday. Up until the evening I only consumed a bit less than the roughly 600 calories in the middle of the day recommended - actually a bit less. In the evening (and this is where it was partial) I ate veg, plain low fat yoghurt and some self-made smoked mackerel pate that contained virtually no carbs.One point made in the programme is that you need to not each too much protein either and this is something I did not apply attention to.

Monday I went to the gym after work and did mainly weights, only cardio for warmup.Yesterday I cycled to work which is only 10K but has a big climb and felt OK, and cycled home a 25k scenic route with quite a lot of climbing and started feeling close to bonking by the end. The limited food I had restored me.

While I felt hungry at times it came and went in waves - as the programme presenter found.

Broke my fast this morning and plan on eating normally the other five days. My conclusion I can go a couple of days on around 1000 cals/day for two with my normal exercise levels and then eat normally the rest of the week. To exist on less without feeling lousy I think would have to cut back on the exercise.

I lost a couple of stone on a Weightwatchers diet between September and February, but eventually I had enough of the continuous cutting back to around 1600Cals + exercise points per day and got bored of recording what I ate and stopped, This 2/7 fasting may be an effective way of losing the final 8kg I want to shed at around 400-500gm per week and I will give it a longer term go: I will have to watch I don't eat more than I should on the non-fast days.


----------



## Jambon (15 Aug 2012)

i've read up on this, i've followed a daily fast program so have been fasting 18-21 hours per day and then eating in the remaining time, i.e Eat dinner on Sunday at 7pm then eat some fruit at 3/4 on Monday then dinner at 7. I've done that every weekday for two weeks now along with my 24 mile commute and Kettlebells on Mondays. First week was hard and come the Thursday i was really tired on the bike, but once you get used to it it's fine. TBH i just think of it as eating when i'm hungry, i think there's a difference between actual hunger and psychological hunger, it's just breaking the habit. I lost 3lbs after the first week and i'm yet to weigh in this week. I feel good and have found my exercise mostly fine.

Will keep you updated with progress.


----------



## jazzkat (16 Aug 2012)

Jambon said:


> i've read up on this, i've followed a daily fast program so have been fasting 18-21 hours per day and then eating in the remaining time, i.e Eat dinner on Sunday at 7pm then eat some fruit at 3/4 on Monday then dinner at 7. I've done that every weekday for two weeks now along with my 24 mile commute and Kettlebells on Mondays. First week was hard and come the Thursday i was really tired on the bike, but once you get used to it it's fine. TBH i just think of it as eating when i'm hungry, i think there's a difference between actual hunger and psychological hunger, it's just breaking the habit. I lost 3lbs after the first week and i'm yet to weigh in this week. I feel good and have found my exercise mostly fine.
> 
> Will keep you updated with progress.


That sounds like quite a big calorie drop a week, well it would be for me lol!
I know what you mean about the psychological hunger. I keep thinking "it must be about dinner time", not because I'm hungry, but because its that time.


----------



## SoloCyclist (16 Aug 2012)

Did another 30+ hours with zero calories. The way the hours fell it included 3 10mile commutes. No doubting performance decrease on third but this is working in well with me trying to calm down occasionally on the bike and enjoy just spinning. This will combine to give niggles a chance to heal. Had slightly larger breakfast this morn. (15g extra Bran, wow!) resumed eating normally now as if fast hadn't happened. Feel completely fine and my weight is down by about 5lb from two weeks ago but I did more miles than usual at weekend. This looks like it's going to fit in nicely with my lifestyle.


----------



## jazzkat (16 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> . This looks like it's going to fit in nicely with my lifestyle.


That's good to hear. I've just got back from a 12 mile ride (todays my fast day....no, as in not eating ). I tried to keep it an easy spin, but you know how it is! Anyway, no probs on the ride, but a bit peckish now. I reckon I'm probably a little dehydrated so I'll have a nice big drink of water


----------



## carolonabike (20 Aug 2012)

We watched this last night and I found it very interesting. As soon as they mentioned the possibility of decreasing the risk of dementia nad Alheimer's I was sold. So, I'm going to give it a try.
I reckon it'll be much easier to do it on a work day, so this morning I had my breakfast as normal, muesli, strawberries and orange juice and I've just had an apple (350 calories so far or thereabouts). I'm going to have another apple later then a light supper tonight, salad probably. I've cycled in to work and I'm hungry now, my stomach is rumbling but I'm going to try really hard to avoid hitting the biscuit tin . The challenge for me will be when I get home tonight. I agree about the psychological hunger, we tend to base our days around mealtimes (I do anyway) so I need to find something to distract me. To this end I have brought some knitting to work . 
I don't need to lose any weight but a couple of pounds would be a bonus.

Updates would be good.


----------



## The Jogger (20 Aug 2012)

There is also an article about it here 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...-it-help-you-lose-weight-and-live-longer.html


----------



## Zofo (24 Aug 2012)

I was very intrigued and gave it a go -for a week. The problem was for me that I was SO hungry at night that I couldn't sleep-probably got around 3 hours max.Not good.


----------



## jazzkat (30 Aug 2012)

Ok, thought I'd do an update.
It's been three weeks now, two days of fasting a week usually Tuesday and Thursday combines with my usual cycling routine -three hard 15 mile rides and a longer 50ish mile at the weekend. Eating normally the rest of the week.
Riding has not been affected at all, did the last 10mile tt of the season last night and was only 20secs off my pb (it was a windy night and I drew with or beat guys that normally beat me). The reason may be that I've lost weight. Not sure exactly how much, but I reckon about a kilo taking me to about 79kgs. I had to buy some new trousers and I have just bought a pair with a 32inch waist, I can't ever remember being so slim!
I find it easy enough to do, but will be easier when I get back to work. I don't see this as being a 'diet' more an alteration to my eating habits. I'm not sure how I'll alter things when I've lost my excess weight, I'd find it harder to eat more on my normal days, but I'll cross that particular bridge when I come to it.


----------



## SoloCyclist (30 Aug 2012)

Jazzcat, I'm four weeks in now, each fast being 30-36hrs and I am also going as good as I can remember on the bike Like you I don't consider it a diet, it's just the way I'm going to operate from now on. I find it such an easy adjustment. Im beginning to look forward to it.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Jazzcat, I'm four weeks in now, each fast being 30-36hrs and I am also going as good as I can remember on the buke Like you I don't consider it a diet, it's just the way I'm going to operate from now on. I find it such an easy adjustment. Im beginning to look forward to it.


 
Have you lost any weight with it SC


----------



## SoloCyclist (30 Aug 2012)

Yes. I had been stuck at around 10st 10lb, but now that's probably the heaviest I go. After the last fast I was 10-3 but I then increase to around 10-7. Don't think I will go any lower.


----------



## carolonabike (31 Aug 2012)

I've done two weeks now of the 5/2 and I'm finding it pretty easy. I think because I know if there's something I really want to eat I can have it the next day I don't have any sense of deprivation. After a bit of experimentation I've found it suits me to have a normal breakfast, a light lunch then nothing for the remainder of the day. I tried missing lunch but found I was so hungry by 4 o'clock that the temptation to hit the biscuit barrel at work was too much, plus I was worried it might leave me low for the ride home. Although I wasn't particularly aiming to lose weight I have lost a couple of pounds.
The only problem I can forsee is the temptation to overindulge on the normal days.


----------



## Sca1ey (31 Aug 2012)

Me and Mrs M have been doing the 5/2 Normal/Reduced calorie days and it's been fine mostly - had a caffeine bonk on the first day, but other than that ok. I've been saving my breakfast til lunch and then having fish & veg for tea. I like the fact that unlike a 'diet' you can look forward to eating normally tomorrow so easy to motivate yourself.


----------



## jazzkat (7 Oct 2012)

Quick update, if anyone is interested! Just over 1/2 stone lighter and flying up the hills 
Now I'm back at work in many ways it's easier as my mind is on other things. The only thing I'm struggling with is keeping hydrated. I'd been drinking green and fruit teas to cut out the milk, but I'm beginning to hate them, lol. I think I'm going to accept the milk in my tea as part of my calories and make sure I drink plenty of water through the day.
My wife was initially very sceptical, but now she's trying it too!


----------



## The Jogger (7 Oct 2012)

Very interested, thanks for the update jazzkat you are doing brilliant.


----------



## carolonabike (8 Oct 2012)

Well done Jazzkat, you must be pleased.
I had a week off in September when I went on holiday but apart from that I've been doing 2 low calorie days a week. I have a normal breakfast and a light lunch then skip my evening meal, (I may have a piece of cheese if I'm really hungry). It's easy to do and I've lost about 4 lbs. It hasn't affected my excercise routine either.
Another positive is that I've also reduced my alcohol intake, since I'm often tempted to have a glass of wine with my evening meal. If I'm not eating then I don't drink either.


----------



## jazzkat (8 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the comments.
It's not a full fast, but its pretty close. I'm doing it on Tuesday and Thursdays. I've been having a cup of green tea for breakfast, then nothing to eat until about 5ish (although drinking, obviously) where I may have half a large carrot. Then later maybe 7/8ish I'll have the other half or maybe a salad sandwich (just a load of green stuff between two pieces of bread!) although lately I've been having a few rice cakes too. So I'm well under the 500ish calories. Some Thursdays I may skip the sandwich as I have a commitment on Thursday eve, that stops me feeling hungry.
My wife is really struggling with a full fast and has bought some weight watchers bread to make toast for brekkie and a sandwich for lunch.
I'm pretty good with the booze these days and can easily go without, although that has not been the case in my past! When I stopped drinking in the week, I immediately lost weight. It's amazing how many useless calories are in booze. The downside is I'm a complete lightweight now, I had four cans of cheap lager at the weekend and felt bladdered!!

I went out with some friends for a 50 mile blast on Saturday. A couple of them are quick on a bike and one of them made a comment about how well I was going up the hills, so I am very pleased with myself. I hope to lose another 1/2 stone, but I don't want to lose any more than that, I may have to take up boozing in the week again lol


----------



## The Jogger (14 Oct 2012)

I'm going to start this, this week. I Googled it and there is a long three came up ( mumsnet of all places) with some great results and the more I read on the health benefits the more I want to do it. I think I will start it on a rest day.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Oct 2012)

Right, thta's it, I've started today. The last time I ate anything was 21:30 last night, just green tea today and maybe something later upto 600 cals. So far, so good.......


----------



## SoloCyclist (21 Oct 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Right, thta's it, I've started today. The last time I ate anything was 21:30 last night, just green tea today and maybe something later upto 600 cals. So far, so good.......



Hi TJ. I be being doing this for more than two month and have only missed it once as the weather was great and I was doing extra miles. It's really easy and I feel it's more about mindset. I would recommend you go for zero calories. It focuses your mind and the break fast is brilliant. I've been doing 30-36 hour stints and my only failing was when I tried to 'peel' a roast chicken for taking to work the next day. I was 24hrs into the fast and it was too much for me. I liked my fingers then succumbed to temptation. I now know my limits :-)


----------



## The Jogger (21 Oct 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Hi TJ. I be being doing this for more than two month and have only missed it once as the weather was great and I was doing extra miles. It's really easy and I feel it's more about mindset. I would recommend you go for zero calories. It focuses your mind and the break fast is brilliant. I've been doing 30-36 hour stints and my only failing was when I tried to 'peel' a roast chicken for taking to work the next day. I was 24hrs into the fast and it was too much for me. I liked my fingers then succumbed to temptation. I now know my limits :-)


 
Hi SC, how have you done with weight loss? I honestly never thought I could go so long without food, my challenge will be commuting to work and then a long day at work.. I've decided to start this on my day off.


----------



## Trickedem (21 Oct 2012)

I have been doing 2 days fasting every week for about a month. I have lost about 3 kg so far. I have found this relatively easy. I have a small breakfast, normally porridge, a salad at lunchtime, then I simply skip the evening meal. I have been going to the gym regularly and the diet hasn't affected my workouts. The only side effect noticed so far, has been me feeling very cold whilst sleeping and I have even taken to wearing a hat in bed sometimes.


----------



## jazzkat (21 Oct 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Right, thta's it, I've started today. The last time I ate anything was 21:30 last night, just green tea today and maybe something later upto 600 cals. So far, so good.......


Keep us posted as to how you do.

I can't believe how easy this has been for me, it is a mind set thing and the funny thing is I don't feel as hungry at other times, almost as if my appetite has been reset.
I love my new body shape and the fact that I feel as fit as a fiddle.
I hope it works out for you too


----------



## The Jogger (21 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys, I will certainly use this thread to keep you all updated, starting weight today was 14st 7lbs


----------



## SoloCyclist (21 Oct 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Thanks guys, I will certainly use this thread to keep you all updated, starting weight today was 14st 7lbs



Its hard to say. I initially came down about 6-7lbs but the fasting coincided with an increase in miles so I don't know how many I can attribute to the fast. Now I'm doing less miles I've put on some. It was never about weight loss with me although it was a nice side benefit. The last couple of weekends have been full of parties and I have been kind of looking forward to Tuesdays which are fast days. The way I work it this includes 3 x 10mile commutes and an 8-12 hour shift. Just dig in. It gets easier and you will learn to deal with your weak moments.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Oct 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> Its hard to say. I initially came down about 6-7lbs but the fasting coincided with an increase in miles so I don't know how many I can attribute to the fast. Now I'm doing less miles I've put on some. It was never about weight loss with me although it was a nice side benefit. The last couple of weekends have been full of parties and I have been kind of looking forward to Tuesdays which are fast days. The way I work it this includes 3 x 10mile commutes and an 8-12 hour shift. Just dig in. It gets easier and you will learn to deal with your weak moments.


 
Thanks SC looking forward to this............


----------



## The Jogger (19 Nov 2012)

Just a quick update, been doing this now for a few weeks. I haven't lost much weight and on the days I do it, I stick religiously to sub 600 cals. I only drink during the day and then have a low fat ready meal with a pack of mixed veg in the evening, tonight was 430 cals then as a late night snack, a few rich tea fingers and a low cal drink. Total cals about 570 for the day. Probably a bit early yet to see any obvious results but I'm liking it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

The Jogger said:


> *Partially* calorie increase? Amatuer
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sent from......................McDonalds


 
Ha! I had KFC for the first time in a few years last night and was astounded that the chicken in a bun alone came to nearly 900 calories!


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2012)

For the first time ever I'm watching the calories. I a touch endomesomorphic so tend to pork quickly if I'm not on the go so while I've not been counting the calories as such it's been strictly no fizzy, sweets, crisps, alcohol etc.

2 pieces wholesale toast with Marmite (no butter) and orange juice for brekky, light lunch, proper tea. I'm hovering around the 240lb mark so it's working. 

For the first few days it took a bit if mental effort, but after a short while my discipline kicked in and it's second nature now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> For the first time ever I'm watching the calories. I a touch endomesomorphic so tend to pork quickly if I'm not on the go so while I've not been counting the calories as such it's been strictly no fizzy, sweets, crisps, alcohol etc.
> 
> 2 pieces wholesale toast with Marmite (no butter) and orange juice for brekky, light lunch, proper tea. I'm hovering around the 240lb mark so it's working.
> 
> For the first few days it took a bit if mental effort, but after a short while my discipline kicked in and it's second nature now.


 
I can cheerfully recommend using *SparkPeople* for tracking calories, the mobile apps are great. I use about three times a year for a few days at a time because the calories I think I'm eating and the calories I'm actually eating are often two different things.



P.S you're buying your toast wholesale? Wow!


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2012)

Cheers Andrew, ill have a look at that.


----------



## carolonabike (23 Nov 2012)

I'm still doing a semi fast two days a week and I'm finding quite easy to stick to. I've lost 4lb, which is at a rate of about 1lb a month. Now this might be a small amount at a very, very slow rate but since I find it extremely hard to lose any weight at all this is definitely working for me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Cheers Andrew, ill have a look at that.


 
Smart, the key when you're using it is to always search for foods entered by members, otherwise it's all a bit American.


----------

